# Post your workspace/workarea/job sites :D



## MannDude

Not very clean, nor practical, or impressive. But here it is, where I sit for the majority of my day. I know some of you probably have some pretty impressive setups, so why not share them?



*EDIT: *Merged the two topics into one.

ALSO: Moved, new place, new desk/setup.





Latest update:


----------



## joepie91




----------



## HalfEatenPie

*@**MannDude*: I do have a pile of change on my desk next to the monitor.  It's so easy to just empty out your pockets on your desk and sitting down on the computer. 

*@**joepie91*: Dat Tea.


----------



## D. Strout

Pretty boring and cluttered. You should see it on its bad days.


----------



## wdq

Here's my setup. The left monitor is a Windows 8 system which I use to play video games when I have some free time. The three monitors on the right are a Hackintosh system which I use for everything else. I'm planning to get a "real" Mac when 10.9 comes out this fall.


----------



## Jack




----------



## D. Strout

wdq said:


> The three monitors on the right


Looks like the same as mine - HP S2031?


----------



## Tactical

My non fancy desk in my corner


----------



## wdq

D. Strout said:


> Looks like the same as mine - HP S2031?


Yeah. Same monitor as me. Do they work well for you as well? I think they're a great value since they're about $100 a piece.


----------



## D. Strout

wdq said:


> Yeah. Same monitor as me. Do they work well for you as well? I think they're a great value since they're about $100 a piece.


Yup, great monitors. I've got one that's three years old and another two years old. Still working like new. I got mine new for ~$90 each. Good value. I believe they're out of production now, now you get them for $90 refurbished


----------



## Ivan

wdq said:


> Here's my setup. The left monitor is a Windows 8 system which I use to play video games when I have some free time. The three monitors on the right are a Hackintosh system which I use for everything else. I'm planning to get a "real" Mac when 10.9 comes out this fall.


Nice mount for your Yeti  

What are the specs for both your systems?


----------



## vld




----------



## drmike

We have lots of monitors around here   Folks need some sun glasses with all those glaring at you.

I don't see any writing surfaces either.  Everyone gone paperless?

Folks need some proper out of the work area beverage holders too.


----------



## Jack

buffalooed said:


> We have lots of monitors around here   Folks need some sun glasses with all those glaring at you.
> 
> I don't see any writing surfaces either.  Everyone gone paperless?
> 
> Folks need some proper out of the work area beverage holders too.


There's pen and paper on mine


----------



## mikho

Since I'm not at home now I'll post my away desk.


----------



## wdq

Ivan said:


> Nice mount for your Yeti
> 
> What are the specs for both your systems?


The mount for the Yeti is the Pyle-Pro PMKS7. It's not the most stable so it has to lean on a monitor, but it was only $15.

Windows system


Intel Core i3 2120
Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6870
Some cheap Foxconn H67 board
16GB of 1333MHz memory
64GB Crucial m4 SSD
500GB WD drive for games, 320GB WD drive for everything else
Hackintosh system


Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz
Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6870
MSI P67A-C43
16GB of 1333MHz memory
128GB Crucial m4 SSD
500GB WD drive for Time Machine/cloning my installation drive, a pair of 2TB WD drives for everything else


----------



## fisle




----------



## SilverKnightTech




----------



## Ruchirablog

Got this before putting my computer on it. 

MOAR pics http://imgur.com/a/OUEAT


----------



## notFound

Nothing paritcularly special, a large desk because I also do my revision on it (pen and paper). All old/free equiptment, don't really see a need to get anything new, apart from a new chair of course. ;-)


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Infinity said:


> Nothing paritcularly special, a large desk because I also do my revision on it (pen and paper). All old/free equiptment, don't really see a need to get anything new, apart from a new chair of course. ;-)


 

I like how you just casually have a hard drive lying next to your mouse.

You know, no big deal.


----------



## notFound

It's a WD Green drive, what else do you expect me to do? I actually got annoyed with it spinning up slowing read times on my normal drive because Windows for some reason wants to load all drives when launching a program for example. I thought of writing a script to keep it awake but meh, not worth the bother.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Infinity said:


> It's a WD Green drive, what else do you expect me to do? I actually got annoyed with it spinning up slowing read times on my normal drive because Windows for some reason wants to load all drives when launching a program for example. I thought of writing a script to keep it awake but meh, not worth the bother.


 

I'll forgive you this time.  You better watch out for next time though!  Sounds like a personal problem!

Ok I'm done being rude haha.


----------



## H4G

This one's missing my new Asus Ultrabook. But yeah, I like being surrounded by all my systems


----------



## notFound

Terribly messy, I wonder how you work with that clutter around.


----------



## H4G

Infinity said:


> Terribly messy, I wonder how you work with that clutter around.


It actually had dual monitors a few days before I snapped this


----------



## MartinD

Infinity said:


> It's a WD Green drive, what else do you expect me to do? I actually got annoyed with it spinning up slowing read times on my normal drive because Windows for some reason wants to load all drives when launching a program for example. I thought of writing a script to keep it awake but meh, not worth the bother.


I've got a stack of them on my desk too... all dead lol


----------



## joepie91

Infinity said:


> Nothing paritcularly special, a large desk because I also do my revision on it (pen and paper). All old/free equiptment, don't really see a need to get anything new, apart from a new chair of course. ;-)


Why is your tower tilted sidewards?


----------



## notFound

joepie91 said:


> Why is your tower tilted sidewards?


My crappy graphics card fan makes some wierd noises when upright, probably needs lubing but it's easier just to move the tower. The hard drive is out of the tower anyway, probably can see the SATA cable a little bit in this picutre. Also it's easier to stick my feet over to keep them warm (my feet do hurt when I hit the CPU fan by accident hehe, spins pretty fast).


----------



## shovenose

Infinity said:


> My crappy graphics card fan makes some wierd noises when upright, probably needs lubing but it's easier just to move the tower. The hard drive is out of the tower anyway, probably can see the SATA cable a little bit in this picutre. Also it's easier to stick my feet over to keep them warm (my feet do hurt when I hit the CPU fan by accident hehe, spins pretty fast).


lol i was wondering why it was tilted as well. i was like hmm.... maybe the case is like that it must be some sort of new style


----------



## SkylarM

It's quite a mess, but meh!



Well damn the 22" on the far left side looks small as heck compared to the 2 27" 1440p screens. Yeesh. 

PC specs for those who care:
i7 3930k @ 4.5 (custom water loop)

32GB DDR3 2133Mhz ram

GTX670 4GB FTW (EVGA)

Samsung 840 Pro 240GB SSD, and 2TB disks in raid10 for kicks.

Fancy Pants audio setup, etc. (AT2035, Behringer Xenyx 802, Focusright Scarlett 2i2, Rode PSA1 mic stand)


----------



## A Jump From Let

shovenose said:


> lol i was wondering why it was tilted as well. i was like hmm.... maybe the case is like that it must be some sort of new style


----------



## A Jump From Let

H4G said:


> This one's missing my new Asus Ultrabook. But yeah, I like being surrounded by all my systems


You can fit by yourself a wooden sliding shelf for keyboard and mouse,total cost is a few bucks and some hand work, but will make more work space, and keep you distant of your monitors.


----------



## MartinD

But annoy the living shit out of your knees.


----------



## H4G

A Jump From Let said:


> You can fit by yourself a wooden sliding shelf for keyboard and mouse,total cost is a few bucks and some hand work, but will make more work space, and keep you distant of your monitors.


I won't be able to slide in then 

And the slider would hit the armrest of my chair.


----------



## A Jump From Let

MartinD said:


> But annoy the living shit out of your knees.


How so? 



H4G said:


> I won't be able to slide in then   And the slider would hit the armrest of my chair.


  

Why not? are there wires/something downside? As for the chair you can minimize the distance between shelf and table. I've did it for my old table and it saved the day.

Or maybe an extension at the middle fixed from downside, to table level and doesn't slide.


----------



## fisle

Infinity said:


> It's a WD Green drive, what else do you expect me to do? I actually got annoyed with it spinning up slowing read times on my normal drive because Windows for some reason wants to load all drives when launching a program for example. I thought of writing a script to keep it awake but meh, not worth the bother.



You can disable the spindown from Windows' power options. That's what I did for my WD Green.


----------



## MannDude

Update: Room mate moved out so I have room for a desk and free space in living room. Cheap Goodwill desk and chair.



Raspberry Pi check:





Not really doing anything with the Pi yet. Will be soon though.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

Currently staying in a hotel in Florida, so this is the temporarily computer i'm using: (Photo is bad, taken with a iPhone)


----------



## Eric1212

Yikes, how do some of you guys sit on those chairs all day long without hurting yourself. Consider the long-term effects


----------



## DamienSB

fisle said:


>


What is the size of your side monitors?


----------



## Awmusic12635

Multiple Pics:

http://cl.ly/image/0E1V0f461E47

http://cl.ly/image/1Y0K3G1e093S

http://cl.ly/image/3q1r0c38080T

http://cl.ly/image/352S413B3D3I

http://cl.ly/image/2Z0v3L2b0a10

http://cl.ly/image/412p2N42101i

http://cl.ly/image/47021k0d3f17

http://cl.ly/image/3r3z1g3d1839

Messy


----------



## SkylarM

DamienSB said:


> What is the size of your side monitors?


Those look like Dell U2211H or something similar. 22" 1080p?


----------



## fisle

DamienSB said:


> What is the size of your side monitors?



They are Dell U2412M, 24" monitors with 1920x1200 IPS panels. Good stuff.


----------



## MannDude

I need a proper computer chair. I guess the one I have now is a slight step-up from the wooden kitchen chair I was spending 10+ hours a day on, but it's loud and squeaky. I should buy a proper chair soon.


----------



## sv01

Spec :

Intel® Core i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz

4 GB memory

1 TB Hardisk

internet connection 1mbps UP/ 128 kbps down SHIT!. I'll upgrade to 20mbps/10 next year


----------



## Eric1212

sv01 said:


> Spec :
> 
> Intel® Core i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz
> 
> 4 GB memory
> 
> 1 TB Hardisk
> 
> internet connection 1mbps UP/ 128 kbps down SHIT!. I'll upgrade to 20mbps/10 next year


I like the sticky plastic packaging on your LCD. 

Edit: Your keyboard is pretty nice too.


----------



## dmmcintyre3

The second monitor is in use in another location temporarily.


----------



## MannDude

dmmcintyre3 said:


> The second monitor is in use in another location temporarily.


Sweet room. I love sky lights


----------



## dmmcintyre3

MannDude said:


> Sweet room. I love sky lights


Too bad it won't stay below 80ºF on sunny days in the summer.


----------



## MannDude

dmmcintyre3 said:


> Too bad it won't stay below 80ºF on sunny days in the summer.


Thats what a towel and some nails are for.

I love having natural sunlight in my house, but I hate having my blinds/curtains open as I live in a neighborhood. I feel like I'm on display if I keep them open, especially at night... so I keep my blinds closed. If I had skylights I could have some of that nice natural lighting


----------



## Ivan

So this is where I spend most of my time..

Crappy table 

I sit way too near the monitor..


----------



## danni

I like mine nice and clean


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Just got the last of the parts in for my upgraded workstation, fits real nice on the new desk I picked up a couple weeks ago. I'll snap a few pics when I get home tonight :3


----------



## danni

&nbsp;



Aldryic C said:


> Just got the last of the parts in for my upgraded workstation, fits real nice on the new desk I picked up a couple weeks ago. I'll snap a few pics when I get home tonight :3


&nbsp;

I think thoose pictures are due  ?


----------



## ChrisM

It's the URPad command center.


----------



## RiotSecurity

Chris Miller said:


> It's the URPad command center.


Nice cPanel bag there.


----------



## ChrisM

RiotSecurity said:


> Nice cPanel bag there.


Thank you! Right now it's just holding random things I don't want on my desk.


----------



## RiotSecurity

Chris Miller said:


> Thank you! Right now it's just holding random things I don't want on my desk.


Nice, when did you get it?


----------



## ChrisM

RiotSecurity said:


> Nice, when did you get it?


Cpanel Con.


----------



## RiotSecurity

Chris Miller said:


> Cpanel Con.


Ah nice, at least you have a cleaner desk then mine.


----------



## Danthe

A little messy right now, but meh.

I hate the chair so much


----------



## MannDude

Updated. That chair was brandnew <3 months ago. Fucking kitten likes to climb it like she's a rock climber and has scratched the hell out of it.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon

MannDude said:


> Fucking kitten likes to climb it like she's a rock climber and has scratched the hell out of it.


My cats did the same thing, chair number two is on its way out already.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

I bet the cats sit there as the tower is underneath. Heat rises, cats like heat. meow


----------



## matt[scrdspd]

fisle said:


> They are Dell U2412M, 24" monitors with 1920x1200 IPS panels. Good stuff.


Great monitors and a great value. I use them as well


----------



## notFound

Can't remember if I already posted one but;


----------



## MannDude

Got a new (free) wood desk yesterday. I need to sand it and paint it, but I may try to make it replace this one. We'll see


----------



## SPINIKR-RO

notFound said:


> Can't remember if I already posted one but;


Why is there a pie on your keyboard num pad, and dont tell me its for that math homework on your desk.


----------



## notFound

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Why is there a pie on your keyboard num pad, and dont tell me its for that math homework on your desk.


It's a jam tart, the most convenient place to put it was there, was going to eat it but forgot about it. 

And that's A level Physics work.


----------



## SkylarM

Upgraded  Running WANSIGHT on the top TV screen for real-time network monitoring.






Picture is pretty crappy though  Corner Desk. Monitor on far left is a 1080p 22", two in middle and right are Shimian 27" 2560x1440p resolution monitors -- these 3 are on a desk clamped triple monitor arm. TV above is mounted to the wall on a movable arm, and the TV is a Samsung 39" 120Hz 1080p LED TV.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John

SkylarM said:


> Upgraded  Running WANSIGHT on the top TV screen for real-time network monitoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture is pretty crappy though  Corner Desk. Monitor on far left is a 1080p 22", two in middle and right are Shimian 27" 2560x1440p resolution monitors -- these 3 are on a desk clamped triple monitor arm. TV above is mounted to the wall on a movable arm, and the TV is a Samsung 39" 120Hz 1080p LED TV.


Looks awesome!


----------



## DamienSB

SkylarM said:


> Upgraded  Running WANSIGHT on the top TV screen for real-time network monitoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture is pretty crappy though  Corner Desk. Monitor on far left is a 1080p 22", two in middle and right are Shimian 27" 2560x1440p resolution monitors -- these 3 are on a desk clamped triple monitor arm. TV above is mounted to the wall on a movable arm, and the TV is a Samsung 39" 120Hz 1080p LED TV.


How is your task bar on all the monitors?


----------



## MartinD

there's loads of apps that let you do that, even Windows itself. I use Ultramon though - nifty application


----------



## SkylarM

DamienSB said:


> How is your task bar on all the monitors?


Windows 8 offers it default. I used Ultramon when I was on Windows 7 though.


----------



## KS_Samuel

My desk is a mess.. I know >_>


----------



## KS_Phillip

KS_Samuel said:


> My desk is a mess.. I know >_>


A couple of those lcd's look familiar!


----------



## KS_Samuel

KS_Phillip said:


> A couple of those lcd's look familiar!


Ah yes... but which ones are your old ones!


----------



## Alkanira

My homeoffice/workdesk thing setup (computer in bottom shelf)
Monitor is a Samsung 24" LED Syncmaster. Really pleased with this

Computer consists of

Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 16GB CL9

XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz 1GB GDDR5

NZXT Phantom Special Edition 

Intel® Core i5-3470 Processor

Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 120GB 2.5"

MSI Z77A-GD65, Socket-1155
Corsair TX 650M, 650W PSU

This is also the room where i keep my games for my systems in the living room, and all my dvd's.
I love to play the Snes or Nes at any occasion:lol: also good to have a 360 in here just in case the living room is ocupado!
 

 
My Dvd's!


 
All games for all systems




A Cat


----------



## NodePacket

Alienware... I know.


----------



## MannDude

Some of you guys have some quite nice setups.

I've made some recent updates to mine so perhaps I'll snap some photos in a bit.


----------



## blergh

Need a new desk & monitor, had two HP's but one just went poof


----------



## fisle

Got an extra monitor, hurray more space for IRC!


----------



## Leyton

Horrible camera has a purple tinge for some reason :/


----------



## MartinD

Why are your monitors so far apart?


----------



## Leyton

MartinD said:


> Why are your monitors so far apart?


I never used to, but before I moved, I had a stereo system set up between the two - and I've got used to having the gap


----------



## MartinD

Figured I'd add one of mine then... here you go!







Excuse the quality - can't be arsed sorting the lighting 

Top screen - network/system monitoring. Left screen for IRC, movies, chat etc. Right screen is my main work screen.


----------



## fapvps




----------



## JasonAnderson

Figured this would be cool!


----------



## Jonathan

Well where's yours?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

A few of my office at work.


----------



## MartinD

Aldryic, is that a spazball?


How do you even...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Spazball?


----------



## MartinD

Yes. Spazball. Or 'trackball' as others may say.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Oh, hah.  That would be this one.  I use a Logitech for my workstation at the house, and a G500 on my gaming rig.  For pretty much everything but gaming, I prefer a trackball - especially when using 3+ monitors.


----------



## fixidixi

@Aldryic:

What's up with all those phones?


----------



## fisle

Aldryic C said:


> Oh, hah.  That would be this one.  I use a Logitech for my workstation at the house, and a G500 on my gaming rig.  For pretty much everything but gaming, I prefer a trackball - especially when using 3+ monitors.



I tried to switch to using trackball, but found it to be very inaccurate, a.k.a. the learning curve was a bit too high for me. How long did it take you to master the trackball?


----------



## MartinD

Not a trackball fan at all. I remember them on the old Apple Books of yesteryear.. just annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

fixidixi said:


> @Aldryic:
> 
> What's up with all those phones?


There's only three.  My personal cell that I used to take the pics, the one to the right of the calculator (an HTC HD2) that I use for my work phone (and Pandora/Subsonic), and my office line to the left of the calculator.  Those four handhelds on the dock on my side table are the Intermec CN50 HHCs that the drivers use when making deliveries.  Amongst other duties, I repair and maintain most of our on-site gear.



fisle said:


> I tried to switch to using trackball, but found it to be very inaccurate, a.k.a. the learning curve was a bit too high for me. How long did it take you to master the trackball?


I honestly couldn't say.. I've been using (and preferring) trackballs since I first had one of these old bastards (not the exact one, but pretty close) almost 20 years ago.  I will admit that switching to a new type will throw me off for a bit - it took me about a week to really get used to that big Kensington.  And the Logitech I have at home is my 4th one.. I just keep buying the same model when the old one is ready to be thrown out >_>


----------



## MannDude

I'll clean mine up a bit and post it. It's a wreck right now as the week is almost over.


----------



## TruvisT

Some of our office spaces:

http://pho.to/4cKUQ

Once we mount the 30" monitors on the blank wall I'll post those pics. Thats going to be the cool command operation wall 

And finally:

http://share.pho.to/4cKdT


----------



## manacit

My desk at home:


----------



## TruvisT

@manacit

Hey we use the same type of Monitors but they are the ZR30w's!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


>


WHO IS THE MAN IN THE SUIT?

Also Pandora.  Nice!  On Mobile!  Also the 2.1 speaker setup, and is that beer (or rootbeer?)?

I'm currently on a two week long research trip (nearing the end finally!).  It's been a long two weeks, and all I have is a giant stack of research papers to finish reading and my laptop.


----------



## drmike

manacit said:


> My desk at home:


Like it!  Nice and clean....  How do you manage to achieve this rare feat?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

HalfEatenPie said:


> WHO IS THE MAN IN THE SUIT?
> 
> Also Pandora.  Nice!  On Mobile!  Also the 2.1 speaker setup, and is that beer (or rootbeer?)?


Ahaha.  My daughter got me that... her sense of humour is just as twisted as mine >_>

The speakers are just cheapos.. I brought my good set home to hook to my gaming rig.  Need to get another for work.  It _was_ a glass bottle of Barq's.. but at the time of that pic it was filled with a Scotch/Dr Pepper mix.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> Ahaha.  My daughter got me that... her sense of humour is just as twisted as mine >_>
> 
> The speakers are just cheapos.. I brought my good set home to hook to my gaming rig.  Need to get another for work.  It _was_ a glass bottle of Barq's.. but at the time of that pic it was filled with a Scotch/Dr Pepper mix.


You still never answered who it was!  

Is that a horse in a business suit? I can't tell exactly.  I demand a close up!

It's a good old solid metal desk.  My lab has a cheap wooden desk and I feel like it's going to fail under pressure soon.  

Also, IRC on one side hehe.

You drink at work?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

HalfEatenPie said:


> You still never answered who it was!
> 
> Is that a horse in a business suit? I can't tell exactly.  I demand a close up!


 I'll post one when I get to the house, about to burn out for the day 



HalfEatenPie said:


> You drink at work?


Always  Pretty much the only time you'll find me without a drink is when my daughter's around.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> I'll post one when I get to the house, about to burn out for the day
> 
> 
> Always  Pretty much the only time you'll find me without a drink is when my daughter's around.



Haha.  Well, I can't argue with any of that, I've seen it in action!  Jarland's always seen with a giant glass of everclear.


----------



## Shados

Aldryic C said:


> a Scotch/Dr Pepper mix.


I have an intense desire to try this now.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

HalfEatenPie said:


> Is that a horse in a business suit? I can't tell exactly.  I demand a close up!





Aldryic C said:


> I'll post one when I get to the house, about to burn out for the day


As promised, suh:








Shados said:


> I have an intense desire to try this now.


After trying that, give JD Tennessee Honey and Vanilla Coke a try.  I'm also quite fond of IBC Root Beer and Spiced Rum.


----------



## Awmusic12635

The dorm room:


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> As promised, suh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trying that, give JD Tennessee Honey and Vanilla Coke a try.  I'm also quite fond of IBC Root Beer and Spiced Rum.


Fantastic!  A business pony, with the tie and suitcase and everything!  

IBC Root Beer and Cap' Morgan is pretty delicious.  



Fliphost said:


> The dorm room:


Hows RIT?  I hope you're enjoying yourself?  Sorry I haven't talked to you since before you left for college!


----------



## drmike

Some clean desks    Only time I manage a clear desk is after a bad temper tantrum followed by a mass floor toss and sweep.   Or when I build a new desk in another office.   Up to four desks now...   Running out of rooms


----------



## MartinD

Get some pics up then!


----------



## JasonAnderson

TruvisT said:


> Some of our office spaces:
> 
> http://pho.to/4cKUQ
> 
> Once we mount the 30" monitors on the blank wall I'll post those pics. Thats going to be the cool command operation wall
> 
> And finally:
> 
> http://share.pho.to/4cKdT


 I LIKE the LED look behind the screens!


manacit said:


> My desk at home:


Those speakers must sound pretty awesome


----------



## Awmusic12635

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hows RIT?  I hope you're enjoying yourself?  Sorry I haven't talked to you since before you left for college!


I am enjoying it a lot so far. I am on break currently (heading back this sunday). I have a bunch of classes I am excited for and am happy to go back.


----------



## Awmusic12635

drmike said:


> Some clean desks    Only time I manage a clear desk is after a bad temper tantrum followed by a mass floor toss and sweep.   Or when I build a new desk in another office.   Up to four desks now...   Running out of rooms


Yeah that image of my desk is from the beginning of when I moved into the dorm.... not clean anymore


----------



## MannDude

It's a little messy but not nearly as bad as it was. I'd show the other desk in the background but it's really messy since it's never used.





It's nice working 10 feet from the kitchen!


----------



## Jack

MannDude said:


> It's a little messy but not nearly as bad as it was. I'd show the other desk in the background but it's really messy since it's never used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice working 10 feet from the kitchen!


I like that laptop stand, what's it called?


----------



## MannDude

Jack said:


> I like that laptop stand, what's it called?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JE7CMG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I wrote an Amazon review for it and gave it 3 stars, though it could have been 5.



> Just got this today, one day late. That's not Amazon's or the Roldex's fault, so that won't be considered when writing this review.
> 
> Was excited to get it setup in my home office, though was slightly disappointed that it's slightly crooked which causes my laptop to rest on it unevenly. Not the end of the world, but certainly an inconvenience both aesthetically and functionally when typing as using the keyboard causes the laptop to shift due to one corner not sitting flat with the surface beneath it.
> 
> 
> Three stars seems fair enough. It's not bad. It's not good. It's alright. I'm not bothered enough to replace it or return it. I'm sure if you order one it may be fine.


----------



## FLDataTeK

I won't post mine... It looks like a hurricane hit it so I will spare you all..  

But basically a glass desk with a laptop and a 24" monitor next to it and a filing cabinet.


----------



## Jonathan

Guess it's time to snap some pics and join the party  Pics coming in a bit.


----------



## FoilWeb

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Guess it's time to snap some pics and join the party  Pics coming in a bit.


Can't wait to see!


----------



## Jonathan

Ok here are the pics as I promised.

 

My desk.



 

My desk.



 

Networking closet at the office.



 

"Kitchen" part of break room.



 



 





 

 

Internal monitoring TVs.  Yes I blurred out the info.


----------



## MannDude

Damn, sexy office. Love the brick and the hardwood flooring.


----------



## Jonathan

MannDude said:


> Damn, sexy office. Love the brick and the hardwood flooring.


Thanks, sir 


And just to clear things up, NO the monitors are NOT mirrored.  I simply pulled up three copies of our website for the sake of the picture so I didn't have to blur things out lol.

I keep email, chat, code program (glorified notepad, KDE kate), calculator, and buddy list on the left.  Browser in the middle, and browser/shell on the right.

PS, sorry I didn't take a pic of my wife at a workstation


----------



## FoilWeb

Are those 24 inch monitors?


----------



## Neo

I need daily light nextime:












My NAS: is left 2x 2TB HDD Softraid, Intel Atom 525MW,  4GB DDR3, Ubuntu Server

Second PC: AMD Athlon X2, 500GB HDD with Ubuntu ,

Netbook: with Intel Atom idk which one, 2GB DDR3, 500GB HDD, Ubuntu

Raspberry PI 256MB Reversion B with 16GB SD Card Debian Wheezy

My main PC with Windows 7 AMD Athlon X4, 64GB SSD, 500GB HDD, Intel Readon 6000HD

MiniITX: with Intel Atom 525MW, 1GB DDR3 and no disk <3

Also 1Gbit Switch, so i can transfer fast files to my NAS <3


----------



## Jonathan

FoilWeb said:


> Are those 24 inch monitors?


3x 27"


----------



## Jack

@KnownHost-Jonathan What's the desk chair?


----------



## Jonathan

Jack said:


> @KnownHost-Jonathan What's the desk chair?


It's one of these: http://www.officemax.com/office-furniture/chairs/product-prod3941096?R=23254942&ssp=true&fromUrl=TnRwYz0xJkQ9c2VydGErbWFuYWdlcnMmTnRwcj0xJk50eT0xJk50eD1tb2RlJTJibWF0Y2hhbGxwYXJ0aWFsJk50az1EZWZhdWx0Jk49MCZObz0wJkR4PW1vZGUlMmJtYXRjaGFsbHBhcnRpYWwmTnR0PXNlcnRhK21hbmFnZXJz

It's great for about the first year...then it sucks.  It takes about a year of 8-10 hours a day to wear out the padding in the butt.  Now it's terrible and I'm torn between getting a fancy seat cushion for it or just replacing it.


----------



## MartinD

It sucks.


In the butt.


Now I'm torn.


Just putting that out there....


----------



## Jonathan

MartinD said:


> It sucks.
> 
> 
> In the butt.
> 
> 
> Now I'm torn.
> 
> 
> Just putting that out there....


 :angry: You sir, suck.


----------



## KS_Phillip

To be fair, only the Macbook Pro, phone, and headset are for work.


----------



## MannDude

Do tell me more about that pistol! Functional or display only?


----------



## KS_Phillip

MannDude said:


> Do tell me more about that pistol! Functional or display only?


Display only.  Firefly replica, see http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ec6f/


----------



## MannDude

KS_Phillip said:


> Display only.  Firefly replica, see http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ec6f/


Even if display only, still bad ass. I need to get a nice mantle piece, though preferably it'd be functional even if an antique. I'm thinking something like an old black powder rifle that's as long as I am tall, or something, ha.


----------



## mtwiscool

Mines is basic:


----------



## shovenose

mtwiscool said:


> Mines is basic:


what the f*** is that on the mousepad?


----------



## AuroraZero

Now why would anyone want a picture of my bed, my wheelchair, my couch and my toilet?


----------



## MannDude

shovenose said:


> what the f*** is that on the mousepad?


Winnie The Pooh mouse, it appears.


----------



## MonsteR

My home Office setup.


----------



## mtwiscool

MannDude said:


> Winnie The Pooh mouse, it appears.


Yes it is poohbear
I like poohbears


----------



## BradND

This is my workstation at work, catching a few games of LoL before I went home  (PS Just setup observium, this was about 3 months ago, now has around 200 devices in it)


----------



## MannDude

Got a new desk, so figured I'd do an update. Probably the cleanest this desk will ever look. I'm thinking of ordering another one though so I can make a 'U' desk and have a desk to match my media PC too (out of picture on the left... that desk has all the clutter I moved off my old workstation desk...)


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

Whoa Mann, you're constantly changing your setup xD


----------



## MannDude

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Whoa Mann, you're constantly changing your setup xD


Well, when I first started this thread I didn't have a dedicated work space as I had two room mates so I used one end of the kitchen table as I had no space in my 'room' (laundry room minus washer/dryer).

Then one room mate moved out and in with his lady, and I got a desk from Goodwill and put it in the living room where some of his furniture was.

Then the lease was up, so I decided to get my own place because I found a place that was suitable for one person and the rent was cheap, but I still had my crappy GoodWill desk and some other freebie.

Then I finally bought a proper desk 

I'll probably order this exact same desk again so I can create a U-shaped work space but the other half will be for my media PC that I use for Netflix and that monitor for xbox and I'll have room for other stuff like charging up my LiPo batteries for my quadcopter, tinkering, etc.

Here is the desk for the curious: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00166DUSG/ Price seemed good compared to others and it had a ton of reviews (and user submitted photos) so I figured it'd be a good purchase.

Only complaint is that the keyboard tray isn't wide enough for my mouse too.


----------



## drmike

Mann, do you work  entirely paperless or what?

You need a sprawl area for papers


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7

drmike said:


> Mann, do you work  entirely paperless or what?
> 
> You need a sprawl area for papers


He probably just putted the paper on a shelf behind the camera


----------



## RLT

Isn't that what the dining table is for?


----------



## Shados

MannDude said:


> Got a new desk, so figured I'd do an update. Probably the cleanest this desk will ever look. I'm thinking of ordering another one though so I can make a 'U' desk and have a desk to match my media PC too (out of picture on the left... that desk has all the clutter I moved off my old workstation desk...)


Too dark, can't see shit D:. That, or my eyes are going. Also possible.


----------



## fixidixi

@manndude:

well to be honest im pretty damn jealous


----------



## MannDude

Update time!


----------



## Taronyu

On the left I have a windows pc mainly used for gaming. I still need to decide what I'm going to do. I only use it for a few hours a week max playing CoD4 or so. I'm thinking about selling it because it takes up alot of space.

Anyways:

Laptop: Macbook Pro '10 (Planning to buy a new one after this school year, or a iMac, not a Windows pc anymore)

Screen: Acer 23" LED GR235H

Keyboard: Razer Lycosa

Mouse: Razer Deathadder (You see, former gamer)

Stand: Rain design mStand (bought it for 15euros)

Because of my internship is spend most of my time behind a pc at work so I'll just leave it as it is now until I'm going to use it again. (After this school year)


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

Alright, alright - I'll join.

Here's my desk at home; where A LOT of work gets done


----------



## MannDude

Is that a Litespeed mousepad I spy?


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

MannDude said:


> Is that a Litespeed mousepad I spy?


Indeed


----------



## Jonathan

@QuadraNet.Dustin I spy a Das Keyboard.  I love mine.


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> @QuadraNet.Dustin I spy a Das Keyboard.  I love mine.


Awesome keyboards right? I use brown for home, and blue at the QuadraNet office


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam

At the QuadraNet office, here's my workspace!


----------



## Jonathan

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> At the QuadraNet office, here's my workspace!


Need MOAR SCREENZ!


Surprised quadranet doesn't have you set with 3.


----------



## Taronyu

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> At the QuadraNet office, here's my workspace!


Is that a all-in-one pc? Why did you decide to choose that over a laptop or something.


----------



## MannDude

MannDude said:


> Update time!




*UPDATE TIME!!*

My Linux workstation died (kind of), so I had to improvise... I used my Windows Media PC (aka my Netflix box) to replace my Linux workstation for the time being. The specs are actually much better on that media PC anyhow. Well, as a result of having to swap work PCs I ended up with a pretty decent setup. I consolidated all 3 monitors for use on one machine...



Not pictured is the piece of wood I have running across the desk that I use to rest my keyboard on so I can sit far enough away from the screens to not burn my eyes out.

3 monitors is actually great. Not used for normal my normal browsing, but during work it's a god-send as I can have things spread out between all three to prevent having to alt+tab or click around to find stuff.

Now I sort of want to get a flight simulator... haha.

I've also reduced the brightness on all 3 monitors to the absolute lowest level which helps with the eye strain. But I think I'll keep this setup, only thing I'll be changing is the OS as I've never really used Windows in the past as an OS for doing work from. Was always for media or games. I felt like an idiot trying to figure out how to connect to a VPN, remote server or use SSH keys on it since I've never done it before from Windows.

Looking at the first photo in this thread the work area has come a long way, even though all that has been added is a proper desk, chair, keyboard and a 3rd monitor. Much better than using a kitchen table and chair.


----------



## William

Sure.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> *UPDATE TIME!!*
> 
> My Linux workstation died (kind of), so I had to improvise... I used my Windows Media PC (aka my Netflix box) to replace my Linux workstation for the time being. The specs are actually much better on that media PC anyhow. Well, as a result of having to swap work PCs I ended up with a pretty decent setup. I consolidated all 3 monitors for use on one machine...
> 
> Not pictured is the piece of wood I have running across the desk that I use to rest my keyboard on so I can sit far enough away from the screens to not burn my eyes out.
> 
> 3 monitors is actually great. Not used for normal my normal browsing, but during work it's a god-send as I can have things spread out between all three to prevent having to alt+tab or click around to find stuff.
> 
> Now I sort of want to get a flight simulator... haha.
> 
> I've also reduced the brightness on all 3 monitors to the absolute lowest level which helps with the eye strain. But I think I'll keep this setup, only thing I'll be changing is the OS as I've never really used Windows in the past as an OS for doing work from. Was always for media or games. I felt like an idiot trying to figure out how to connect to a VPN, remote server or use SSH keys on it since I've never done it before from Windows.
> 
> Looking at the first photo in this thread the work area has come a long way, even though all that has been added is a proper desk, chair, keyboard and a 3rd monitor. Much better than using a kitchen table and chair.


You also removed the in-place window air conditioner.  Also you have a heater right by your foot!


----------



## drmike

William said:


> Sure.


I really dig your setup @William


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> You also removed the in-place window air conditioner.  Also you have a heater right by your foot!


That's a heater vent.  Otherwise his piggies would be well done.


----------



## fixidixi

UHh @William:

what do u do for a living? I have a hard time watching at 3 monitors at a time:

1 has some kind of monitor/irc/movie etc another has some actually useful stuff and a 'main' which actually holds a workspace.

only exception: video editing then i have all the stuff on the 3 monitors and i feel i could use some other/bigger etc..


----------



## trewq

William said:


> Sure.


How are they mounted? I've been looking at expanding to a setup like this but I can never find exactly what I want.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Lets see from this angle...

One has an IRC Client

One has VLC

One has the entire Galaxy (better take extra care, we don't want to lose our home!)

One looks like it has shell open (like that one Putty alternative for Windows with tabbed terminal)

One has Firefox (horray)

One has... I want to say Koding, but I don't know enough to tell.

Also I think the laptop on the far left has a page open to an Atlassian product, like JIRA or Confluence (can't tell which though).

Of course it's all probably just speculation.


----------



## William

fixidixi said:


> UHh @William:
> 
> what do u do for a living? I have a hard time watching at 3 monitors at a time:
> 
> 1 has some kind of monitor/irc/movie etc another has some actually useful stuff and a 'main' which actually holds a workspace.
> 
> only exception: video editing then i have all the stuff on the 3 monitors and i feel i could use some other/bigger etc..


Currently jobless 



HalfEatenPie said:


> Lets see from this angle...
> 
> 
> One has an IRC Client
> 
> 
> One has VLC
> 
> 
> One has the entire Galaxy (better take extra care, we don't want to lose our home!)
> 
> 
> One looks like it has shell open (like that one Putty alternative for Windows with tabbed terminal)
> 
> 
> One has Firefox (horray)
> 
> 
> One has... I want to say Koding, but I don't know enough to tell.
> 
> 
> Also I think the laptop on the far left has a page open to an Atlassian product, like JIRA or Confluence (can't tell which though).
> 
> 
> Of course it's all probably just speculation.


Usually:

Lower Left to right/Windows:

VLC/Netflix - Main workspace (Firefox/ https://code.google.com/p/conemu-maximus5/ ) - IRC

Top Left to right/Mac:

Twitter - Nagios/Icinga - Shell (unused mainly)

No idea about the laptop, is not mine


----------



## vRozenSch00n

William said:


> Currently jobless


I thought you work for Edis.at?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

vRozenSch00n said:


> I thought you work for Edis.at?


He quit recently  

I believe he got a new job starting in a few weeks.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

HalfEatenPie said:


> He quit recently
> 
> I believe he got a new job starting in a few weeks.


I hope he gets a better one.


----------



## Fusl

HalfEatenPie said:


> Also I think the laptop on the far left has a page open to an Atlassian product, like JIRA or Confluence (can't tell which though).


Nope... spamcop.net


----------



## trewq

fisle said:


> Got an extra monitor, hurray more space for IRC!


I know you posted a long time ago but I'm looking at setting up something like this. What monitors do you have? What brakets are you using?


----------



## splitice

I would post my home office, but at the moment I cant find it.... nah guess I should clean up then. Nothing really impressive now days, moved the test environment somewhere the noise wouldn't be so distracting....


----------



## MannDude

What monitor is that @splitice? It looks oddly wide. What's the resolution?


----------



## splitice

Its a Dell Ultrasharp (2913wm) Panaromic 29in LCD. I love it 

Great for those who work from laptops only supporting a single external monitor.


----------



## MannDude

splitice said:


> Its a Dell Ultrasharp (2913wm) Panaromic 29in LCD. I love it
> 
> Great for those who work from laptops only supporting a single external monitor.


Need four more for this:



Note, that isn't mine... I wish it was... From: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/comments/r5c3d/my_5_monitor_battlestation_d/


----------



## fisle

trewq said:


> I know you posted a long time ago but I'm looking at setting up something like this. What monitors do you have? What brakets are you using?



There's a 2x 27" HP ZR2740w, and 2x 24" Dell U2412M (the ones in portrait mode).

I don't remember where the mounts are from, but I can tell that the HP's share one bigger mount that can hold up 2, and the Dells both have one smaller that is only designed to hold one monitor.

Small note if you're planning to do this: make sure your desk can hold the weight of the mounts, I had to add some piece of glass in between the mount and the desk (both sides, underneath and at the top) - because the desk couldn't handle the weight and the screens collapsed  Damn you IKEA.


----------



## k0nsl

That's pretty hawt @MannDude —  at least for a gaming station 

My workspace is so simple there's no point in showing it off. Perhaps when I get a new desk. Quite happy with my MX279H, although it is a little too small for my taste: but design-wise its simply superb.


----------



## trewq

fisle said:


> There's a 2x 27" HP ZR2740w, and 2x 24" Dell U2412M (the ones in portrait mode).
> 
> 
> I don't remember where the mounts are from, but I can tell that the HP's share one bigger mount that can hold up 2, and the Dells both have one smaller that is only designed to hold one monitor.
> 
> 
> Small note if you're planning to do this: make sure your desk can hold the weight of the mounts, I had to add some piece of glass in between the mount and the desk (both sides, underneath and at the top) - because the desk couldn't handle the weight and the screens collapsed  Damn you IKEA.


Thank you so much. Both of those monitors are ones I am looking at. How do you find they preform?

My desk is strong, I've had 3 people sit on the front (non supported side) and it didn't even warp  I'm not worried about weight.


Oh, also do you run multiple graphics cards?


----------



## MartinD

Meh, gimme my SyncMaster 226BW's any day of the week - love these beasts!


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Need four more for this:
> 
> 
> 
> Note, that isn't mine... I wish it was... From: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/comments/r5c3d/my_5_monitor_battlestation_d/


I can't even fathom how someone would use this setup in work world.  Purely immersive gaming setup, right?


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> I can't even fathom how someone would use this setup in work world.  Purely immersive gaming setup, right?


I would imagine that is predominately gaming rig. I can't imagine doing actual work on it. I can, however, imagine how fun it'd be to have a racing or flying simulator on that beast.


----------



## AnthonySmith

I often look at thos types of setups and think, no..... the black lines would annoy the shit out of me.

I wonder if you get to a point where by you don't even notice the edges any more.

I would rather just pay for something like this:


----------



## drmike

Edge to edge displays rock, but a curved display like that @AnthonySmith would be rawwwking.

Issue I have with all the multiple displays is the size and ratios.   Start running 27's and bigger and talking about monitors most of the width of a human. Two of them side by side horizontally is neck panning and eye stress.

Going high res density is just more strain.

Tossing the displays on side is a bit of a hack fix, but ratio still blah.

Unsure why displays are kind of stuck in place development wise.  Innovation to retail available seems to have stopped with perfecting next general super res that is usable.


----------



## iWF-Jacob

That's my desk. 2x 24" IPS widescreens.


----------



## scv

Just another Friday at the anyNode NOC... bit messy right now.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

scv said:


> bit messy right now.


But it has nice logo on the wall


----------



## drmike

Bit messy... hahaha.  Somewhere under my stuff there is actually a desk. and I like cords in crazy heaps, old school, they work better.

Folks here must have house keeping in their offices.


----------



## fisle

trewq said:


> Thank you so much. Both of those monitors are ones I am looking at. How do you find they preform?
> 
> 
> My desk is strong, I've had 3 people sit on the front (non supported side) and it didn't even warp  I'm not worried about weight.
> 
> 
> Oh, also do you run multiple graphics cards?



They're excellent - the colors are good and the viewing angle is as good as it gets.

IIRC that was run by a Radeon 7770 that was driving 3 screens, then integrated GPU handling the last one. Shitty solution - when I switched to Linux I couldn't do that anymore and just switched to 3 screens. However, there are cards that can push to 4+ monitors at once. Dual cards is a good option too, if you have another PCIe slot on your motherboard.


----------



## OpticServers

Home Desk:


----------



## MartinD

Is that a bed to the left?


----------



## OpticServers

MartinD said:


> Is that a bed to the left?


NOOOOOOOOO pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :wub:


----------



## TruvisT

Update.

Working on creating a hacker space for some local cons and just tech gatherings. Ideas welcomed. (currently planning to load the wall up with monitors and popular cheat-sheets).

Just need to find a decent yet cool conference type table and chairs. Would love to create something like C-BASE.


----------

